# Wife: Is It Cheating?



## cyc0005 (Nov 9, 2012)

Married 20yrs - 3 kiddos

A few years back I discovered my wife was contacting old school friends on a social networking site. One male friend had started paying particular attentions to her and she reciprocated. They had a texting and emailing relationship going on (I am almost positive of this because I work from home and she is a homemaker; the only grey areas are when she goes to grocery or to other places but doubtful because she usually had one or more kids with her); the relationship turned into a sexting and sexmailing. One evening she told me she was going to go have dinner with a girl friend of hers. Later that night she came clean and told me that she left with the intention to meet this guy and have sex (she says she had never verbally communicated with him and claims that because of miscommunications, poor planning and moral dilemmas she did not meet up with him; but she was gone for about 45min). I did some searching and found a few messages (most were deleted) and indications that what she was saying was true. After this the trust was gone but we were going to try and work past it. [side note: there was another guy she was "talking dirty" to]
Fast Forward to Present:
This time she started a relationship with a guy at work. She says it started friendly and because of issues between us she decided to confide and eventually sexted with him. I found out when he sent a text at the wrong time (nothing bad just made me curious so I looked into it). Again she claims nothing physical ever happen. She has admitted to me that she likes to "turn guys on" or "push guys buttons" with this type of behavior.

So...
Even if I believe that nothing happen; I can not make her understand the emotional damage she has created confiding in other males about her day-to-day issues and other problems instead of her husband (me). Not to mention what she does to me by "turning and pushing buttons" (cannot make her understand : "that talk is for ME and ME ONLY!!!")
She does own the affair but does not see the major issue. She does try to "carpet sweep" the issue (I will not allow it; I need answers). Finally her actions do not indicate commitment; she says all the right words (i.e. "I apologize", "it wont happen again", and "I Love You and only You"), but I have a hard time believing her because she says them but does not back them up.
I pose the question to her "if you want to be doing these things lets divorce and you can follow your ?passions?"
I have made the decision after this second time to leave the marriage and focus on the kids. She says she does not want me to leave; but I cannot figure out why? Does she love me? Does she just need my stability? 

Ideas, Thoughts?


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

I am in an EA with a married woman but because of the way she is mistreated, I have absolutely no guilt over our EA.

So I ask you if you have done something to chase your wife away? Can she confide in you if needed? 

I will assume you are a good guy, if that is the case then I don't understand why people with caring spouses look elsewhere for attention. 

Isn't that what you want out of marriage, to have someone to share everything with and grow old together?

Sorry man I guess I am clueless to why people that have it good think the grass is always greener. :scratchhead:


Maybe its novelty and the thrill of something taboo? 

Maybe they all choose to stay out of obligation or comfort.

Maybe they want to have something to fall back on in case their affair doesn't work out.

In any case you should make a list of the reasons you got married and go over them together. If there is not much left to hold on to then it may be time to move on. 


I hope it all works out.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Benevolence
Do NOT blame the BS for the A. As that is what you are doing. All cheaters sprout their garbage to the AP! 
Have you got proof that your AP is being treated badly by her H?
That's exactly what my Hs AP told him, and guess what? It was a load of baloney! 
She is lying to her H she will lie to you. Wake up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Benevolence
> Do NOT blame the BS for the A. As that is what you are doing. All cheaters sprout their garbage to the AP!
> Have you got proof that your AP is being treated badly by her H?
> That's exactly what my Hs AP told him, and guess what? It was a load of baloney!
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## Madman1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Seems like she is looking for excitement, validation, she has issues she has to deal wth or she will not change and will eventually cheat physically. At this point she is a serial cheater.

She is willing to subject you to the most painful long term suffering a wife can cause, it would be better for you if you never knew this happened but believed she was your soul mate, and she was unexpectedly killed in a car crash, you would recover faster.

Your marriage is very close to being (if not already) dead.

I think you are right where you should be in terms of the relationship, distance yourself from her emotionally and be ready to cut her lose!

If you read the threads her these woman become lying cheating selfish woman that the husband no longer recognizes.

I am caught by her "moral dilemma" and that she confesed it, that is unsual.

Have you read up on this you seem to know your way aroung this issue, maybe the previous incidents?

Please go to the coping with infidelity section here and read the newbie thread, there are some things there about what you are going through that you really need to know.

Unless there is some serious remorse and changes it does not look good.

Does she love you? Woman see love differently then men, she cares for you maybe, but does she desire you, are you her one and only, or just a cake eaters plan "B", she wants to get her excitement "FIX" somewhere else, it seems.


----------



## Madman1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate to say it but if she had a guy lined up (that really tripped her trigger) and stepped across that line she would hate you right now and be rewriting your marriage history with you being a total A$$.

And you would not even be asking that question.

I have seen it so many times where the wayward wife cake eats and finally leaves for another man after causing even more damage.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Benevolence said:


> I am in an EA with a married woman but because of the way she is mistreated, I have absolutely no guilt over our EA.
> 
> So I ask you if you have done something to chase your wife away? Can she confide in you if needed?
> 
> ...



Well...isn't it funny how when someone decides they want to have an affair they turn their spouse into a monster and convince the Affair partner that their situation is special.

Once someone decides to have an affair their spouse can do nothing right....and you believe it. Ha!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Print this off and have her read it, From F-102

Originally Posted by F-102 
It may have gone something like this:

They first start catching up, and it's all "How you been doing? What have you been up to?"

Then it would have morphed into talk about:

What they've been doing since they parted
Their significant others since they parted
Their families
Their favorite music, movies, etc.
Their spouses
You
Your job
How your job keeps you away
How lonely she gets when you're away
How she looks forward to their conversations all the time now
How she loves talking to him
How she gets "bored" talking to you
How you don't always listen
How you're not "perfect"
How you can be so insensitive sometimes
How she wonders if she would have stayed with him
How he understands her
How he knows how to make her feel good
How you fail at this
How you are such an a**hole
How she feels young again
How she hasn't felt this happy with you in so long
How he's a better man than you'll ever be
How she wants to see him again
How they can meet under the radar
How she's thought of leaving you
How she ever could have fallen for a jerk like you
How he's her soul mate
How she made a big mistake leaving him
How she made an even bigger mistake marrying you
How they were meant to be together...

...get the picture? 

She secretly contacted him behind your back - RED FLAG 
She created a secret facebook account to facilitate contact with him behind your back - RED FLAG 
She told him to wait till things settle down and contact her on the secret facebook account - RED FLAG 
She would NOT have stopped contact with him if you hadn't found out about it 
She's playing the privacy card. What she wants is secrecy. There is no secrey in marriage. Privacy is when you go to the bathroom 

And no, it does NOT make anything better just because he's far away. And EA is an EA is an EA. My fWWs EA was online too, and OM is in Canada. Yet I found out in the later stages how she was searching on how to immigrate there and make her escape.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Then print this off and study it with her. If she doesn't get it then its time for Marriage counseling and a junkyard divorce lawyer. Also, you need to read Married Man Sex Life, although your wife just may be damaged goods.

Understanding Your Betrayed Spouse - A quick reference manual for unfaithful partners.

The Sea of Stress is Difficult to Understand.

YOU BETRAYED YOUR PARTNER. NOW COMES THE FALLOUT.

They discovered your adultery. You ended the affair and promised you’ll never cheat again. But the stress from their emotional devastation lingers. And you don’t see much change – at least, not as much positive change as you expected. Many times, any visible changes are for the worse. You observe them bouncing back and forth like a ping-pong ball, moment to moment, from one emotion to the next. They’re unpredictable. There’s no discernable pattern. Their nerves are frayed. They can’t sleep. They can’t eat. Their thoughts are obsessive. Intrusive visions and flashbacks assault them without warning. They cry at the drop of a hat. They feel empty, used up, exhausted. The stress consumes their energy and their life until they feel like there’s nothing left. It’s terrible.

It’s an ordeal for you to witness their tortured, depressed and angry states, and what’s worse; you don’t know what to do. You’re not alone. Unfaithful spouses never dream they’ll get busted, so when confronted with their adultery they’re always caught by surprise; first by their partners’ knowledge, then by their intense agony. Indeed, unfaithful partners never think about what they’ll face “after” until after. The fact is: Though they inflict it, adulterers are unprepared for the onslaught of their spouses’ overwhelming emotional distress. Is this real? Is this permanent?

As you watch them sink lower and lower, wallowing in an emotional abyss, you wonder where the bottom is, when they will hit it, and if they will ever ascend from it and return to “normal.” You ask yourself, “Is this real?” Then you ask, “Will this ever end?”

The simple answers are: Yes, it is real. And, yes, it will end. But recovery takes a long time, often years, and much depends on you. Can you be remorseful, apologetic, loving, patient, empathetic and soothing over an extended period of time? Can you commit to openness and honesty at all times – and forevermore being faithful to your spouse?

Be honest with yourself: If you can’t or don’t want to get over your affair, if you don’t feel shame and remorse, and if you can’t generously provide appropriate support to your spouse, then now is the time to consider ending your marriage and spare your marital partner further pain. (If this is the case, you need not read any further.)

But if you have put the affair permanently behind you, if you feel and can freely express your remorse and shame for your unfaithfulness, and if you can commit to supporting your spouse through their excruciating anguish, then you have an excellent chance of rebuilding from this disaster you’ve wrought to a happy, satisfying, caring and loving marriage. The following is intended to help you help your partner, and in turn yourself, through this horrible time and jumpstart your journey to recovery.

So, take a couple of deep breaths… and let’s start with three foundational facts:

What you’re seeing in your spouse is a normal reaction to a life-changing event.

Your spouse needs to grieve for as long as it takes in order to recover and heal.

You can be a positive influence on their recovery.

Now, go back and reread them several times. Let them really sink in. When you can repeat them without looking, continue.

Your first mission is to learn.

Learning about your partner’s myriad reactions to your betrayal allows you to recognize, understand and properly respond to them as they occur. Doing so will help you get through
this horrible initial stage, which can last a long time.
Below you’ll find a little of what your spouse is probably experiencing. They may shift from one reaction to another, or they could experience multiple reactions concurrently. And don’t be surprised if they return to previous states many times. Where applicable, we’ve added some tips to help you to assist your partner through this. In some cases, however, there may be little for you to do except to simply “be there.”

Most importantly, remember at all times: Your infidelity has traumatized your spouse. Act accordingly.

SECTION 1 - THE WILD PATCHWORK OF EMOTIONS

DISBELIEF: They expect to wake up any minute from this nightmare. It can’t be true. They don’t believe it. This is natural. They trusted you and don’t want to believe you did what you did. It is common for this to occur in the very first moments of discovery. (Note: If some time elapsed between the discovery of your affair and the confrontation, you may have missed this when it happened, but it is also possible for your spouse to return to disbelief.)

SHOCK: They are numb and often seem dazed. Their emotions are frozen. Their senses are dulled. They go through the motions mechanically, robotically, but can’t seem to apply sufficient concentration to their day-to-day lives.

REALITY: “Oh my God. It really happened.” They feel they’re getting worse. Actually, reality has just set in. It’s as if a ton of bricks just fell on them and they’re buried beneath them. They don’t know where to turn, or can’t. Don’t discount the likelihood that they feel shamed by your infidelity. So, they may be reluctant to seek support from friends and family. Be available to them for emotional support and encourage them to talk freely with anyone they choose. Suggest therapy as a means to help them through their trauma, but never accuse them of “being irrational” or “acting crazy.” Be supportive and encouraging. Commend them for seeking help.

CONFUSION: They’re disoriented. They can’t think straight. They become impatient, disorganized and forgetful. More frequently than usual they go to a room to retrieve something, but once they get there they can’t remember what it was. This is very upsetting to them. Bear with them. Be gentle and be helpful. Help them find their misplaced purse or locate their lost keys. Know that they will eventually come out of the fog. Also be aware that their confusion, as with other states listed here, may be set off or magnified by certain “triggers.” (Note: Read more about “triggers” below.)

PHYSICAL SYMPTOMS: They may sleep or eat too little – or too much. They may suffer physical aches and pains, numbness or weakness. They may feel unusually tense and develop headaches, abnormal tics, twitching or shaking. They may feel sick to their stomach and vomit, or their digestive system may react with constipation or diarrhea. Weight loss is common. Usually the symptoms fade gradually. If these symptoms persist, make sure they check with a doctor to rule out other causes. Encourage them to eat well and to exercise – but don’t nag. You might instead take control of their diet by preparing healthy, well balanced meals. If you don’t cook, take them to restaurants where you know they serve nourishing food and, if necessary, order for them. If they’re not exercising, initiate taking long walks together. It’s a good way to ease them into a healthy exercise regimen, which is always a good stress reliever, and will provide opportunity for you to begin constructively re-establishing your “couplehood.”

CRYING: Deep emotions suddenly well up, seeking release as crying, uncontrollable sobbing and even screaming out loud. Allow them their time for tears. They can help. So can you. When they cry, give them your shoulder. Hug them. Help them through it by gently encouraging them, to “get it all out.” Be certain to verbalize your remorse for causing their pain. They need to hear this from you. (Note: Right now, genuine, complete and repeated apologies are the best “general use” tool you have in your repair kit. That is why you’ll see many more references below. Read “Apologize” in Section 2.)

SELF-CONTROL: They control their emotions to fulfill their responsibilities, or to simply rest from the pain. Self-control can shape and give rhythm to their grieving, but be on the lookout for constant and rigid self-control. It can block healing. They need to reduce their emotional pressure to regain equilibrium. Allow them to vent when it happens. Be aware: Too much self-control means they are storing up much anger and will release it powerfully, like floodwaters breaking through a dam. So don’t be alarmed if they suddenly lash out at you, your affair partner, or even themselves. Understand that the release of anger is necessary to heal. Though it may not feel this way to you when it happens, it’s beneficial.

NEED TO KNOW: They will ask lots of questions. Their curiosity may be insatiable or it may be limited. Different people have different needs and tolerances for information, but they need information to process their trauma, move through it, and move past it.

Let them set the agenda. Whenever they ask a question, whatever they ask, answer honestly and sufficiently. Refusing to answer gives the appearance that you’re still keeping them in the dark, that you still have something to hide. Do not hold anything back. If they discover later that you omitted or hid details, or if the facts they discover don’t match the story you tell, they’ll feel betrayed once again. Follow the delivery of each new piece of hurtful information with an apology, and soothe them with another promise that you’ll never again be unfaithful.

WHY: They ask, “Why did you do this?” They may or may not expect an answer, but they ask repeatedly. If they do want an answer, provide it – and answer honestly. Even if the question is rhetorical, be aware that the question itself, rhetorical or not, is a cry of pain. And each time they feel pain, it should be answered with another apology. (I can’t stress enough how important this is.) Be aware: Even if they are not verbalizing this to you, they are still silently asking the question “Why?” over and over and over again.

INJUSTICE: They feel it’s all so unfair. You invited danger, you took the risk, but they suffered injury. They want justice and begin to think like a vigilante. They may harbour a secret desire to do harm to you or your affair partner. They may want to get even by having a “revenge affair.”
Understand that the aftermath of your unfaithfulness is an agony you have thrust upon them. Meanwhile, despite your betrayal and deceit, and the shame you feel, you and your affair partner may retain fond or even loving memories of your affair. One of my patients described her feelings of injustice this way: “I feel like a rape victim watching helplessly as the jury returns a ‘not guilty’ verdict. Then, the assailant looks at me, points his finger at me and laughs all the way out of the courtroom. How can this possibly happen?”

A sad truth of infidelity is: It is unfair. Of course, there is no “justice” that can come from this. Betrayed spouses generally settle into this realization on their own, but they need to know that you understand how this plagues them. (Note: Read “Share your feelings of guilt and shame” in Section 2. It explains the best way to help them through their sense of injustice.)

INADEQUACY: Their self esteem is shattered. They feel belittled, insignificant, and often even unlovable. Just as you would crumple a piece of scrap paper and toss it in the garbage without a second thought, they feel you crushed them, discarded them, and didn’t give them a second thought, either. So, they question their own value. They wonder if you truly love them – or if anyone could. They need to know why you now choose them over your affair partner, even if they don’t ask. Make your case convincingly. Be generous, but be genuine. They’ll know if you aren’t, and false flattery for the purpose of mere appeasement will only hurt them more.

REPEATING: Over and over again, they review the story, thinking the same thoughts. Do not attempt to stop them. Repeating helps them to absorb and process the painful reality. You can help them get through it by answering all their questions truthfully and filling in all the gaps for them. The more they know – the more they can repeat the complete story – the faster they process it, accept it and begin to heal. If the story remains incomplete or significant gaps are filled in later, they may have to start the process all over again.

IDEALIZING: Sometimes they remember only good memories, as if their time with you was perfect. They long to live in the past, before the affair came along and “messed it up.” Assure them that you, too, remember the good times, and want things to be good again. Remind them that you want an even better future, that you are willing to work at it, and, most importantly, that you want your future with them – and not your affair partner.

FRUSTRATION: Their past fulfillments are gone. They haven’t found new ones yet and don’t seem interested in finding any. They feel they’re not coping with grief “right” or they feel they should be healing faster. They don’t understand why the pain returns again and again. They wonder if they will ever recover and feel better. You can help them by verbalizing what they need to hear even if you don’t or can’t fully understand it yourself. Be empathetic and assure them that under the circumstances they’re doing okay. Remember that despite how much you have hurt them, you are still the one they chose as their life partner, for better or for worse. You may still be their closest confidante. As incongruous as it may seem, don’t be surprised if they choose to confide in you over others.

BITTERNESS: Feelings of resentment and hatred toward you and your paramour are to be expected. Don’t be surprised if they redirect much of the anger that’s really meant for you toward your paramour. This is natural. It’s actually a way of protecting their love for you during the early stages. By restricting their anger toward you, they allow it to be time-released, and only in smaller, more manageable amounts. Expect their anger to surface periodically, and give them plenty of time to work through it so they can eventually let go of it. Understand that until they’ve worked through and exhausted their anger, they cannot heal.

WAITING: The initial struggle is waning, but their zest for life has not returned. They are in limbo, they are exhausted and uncertain. Indeed, life seems flat and uninteresting. They are unenthused about socializing, perhaps reluctant, and they are unable to plan activities for themselves. Help them by finding ways to stimulate them. Plan activities for them around things that hold their interest and bring joy back into their life.

EMOTIONS IN CONFLICT: This is one of the most difficult manifestations because there is so much going on at the same time and their feelings do not always synchronize with reality. The most succinct description was provided by the late Shirley Glass, PhD: “One of the ironies of healing from infidelity is that the perpetrator must become the healer. This means that betrayed partners are vulnerable because the person they are most likely to turn to in times of trouble is precisely the source of their danger.” The inherent conflict for a betrayed spouse is obvious, but Dr. Glass also recognized how difficult this balancing act can be for a repentant adulterer: “On the other hand, [unfaithful] partners sometimes find it hard to stay engaged with their spouses when they know they are the source of such intense pain.” The key, of course, is to stay engaged nonetheless. Be supportive and remorseful, and above all… keep talking.

TRIGGERS: Particular dates, places, items and activities can bring back their pain as intensely as ever. It feels like they’re caught in a loop as they relive the trauma. It is emotionally debilitating.

Triggers can cause days and nights of depression, renew anger, and can spark and reignite nightmares, which may make them fear sleeping. Triggers can cause them to question if they will ever again experience life without the anguish. Get rid of all the reminders immediately: Gifts, letters, pictures, cards, emails, clothing… whatever your spouse associates with your affair. Do this with your spouse so they are not left wondering when those triggers may recur. Never cling to anything that bothers your partner. It leaves the impression that your keepsakes and mementos, or any reminders of your affair, are more important to you than they are.

Attend to your partner. Learn what dates, songs, places, etc., are triggers for your partner. Pay attention to your environment: If you hear or see something that you think might be a trigger, assume it is. Each occasion a trigger arises is an appropriate moment for you to communicate a clear and heartfelt message that you’re sorry you acted so selfishly and caused this recurring pain. So again, apologize and let them know how much you love them. The occurrence of a trigger is also a good opportunity to express that you choose them and not your affair partner, which is important for them to hear. If a trigger occurs in public, you can still wrap your arm around your spouse’s waist or shoulder, or simply squeeze their hand, but verbalize your apology as soon as you are alone again.

It is very important for you to understand and remember this… Triggers can remain active for their entire life. Don’t ever think or insist that enough time has passed that they should be “over it” because another sad truth of infidelity is: Your affair will remain a permanent memory for them, subject to involuntary recall at any time – even decades later. They will NEVER be “over it.” They simply learn to deal with it better as they heal, as you earn back their trust, and as you rebuild your relationship – over time.

SECTION 2 - WHAT ELSE CAN YOU DO TO EASE THEIR PAIN & RELIEVE THEIR STRESS?

Make certain you’ve killed the beast: Your affair must be over, in all respects, completely and forever. You cannot put your marriage in jeopardy ever again. Your spouse has given you a second chance that you probably don’t deserve. That may sound harsh, but think about it this way: Despite any marital problems the two of you experienced, you would certainly understand if they divorced you solely because of your adultery. So assume there will not be a third chance and behave accordingly.

This opportunity you have been bestowed is a monumental gift, particularly considering the anguish you caused them. Treat this gift, and your spouse, with care and due respect: No contact means NO CONTACT OF ANY KIND – EVER.

GET INTO THERAPY: Most attempts to heal and rebuild after infidelity will fail without the assistance of a qualified therapist. Make certain you both feel comfortable with the therapist. You must trust them and have faith in their methodology. Talk about it: If of you are uncomfortable with your therapist at any time, don’t delay – find another. And if need be, yet another. Then stick with it. Save particularly volatile topics for counselling sessions. Your therapist will provide a neutral place and safe means to discuss these subjects constructively. Every so often, think back to where you were two or three months earlier. Compare that to where you are now and determine if you’re making progress. Progress will be made slowly, not daily or even weekly, so do not perform daily or weekly evaluations. Make the comparative periods long enough to allow a “moderate-term” review rather than “short-term.” Expect setbacks or even restarts, and again… stick with it.

APOLOGIZE: Actually, that should read: “Apologize, apologize, apologize.” You cannot apologize too often, but you can apologize improperly. Apologize genuinely and fully. Betrayed spouses develop a finely calibrated “insincerity radar.” A partial or disingenuous apology will feel meaningless, condescending or even insulting, particularly during the months following discovery. Your spouse will feel better if you don’t merely say, “I’m sorry.” To a betrayed spouse that sounds and feels empty. Try to continue and complete the apology by saying everything that’s now salient to your partner: “I’m ashamed I cheated on you and I’m so very sorry. I know that my lying and deceiving you has hurt you enormously. I deeply want to earn back your trust – and I want so much for you to be able, some day, to forgive me.” As noted earlier, right now genuine, complete and repeated apologies are the best “general use” tool you have in your repair kit.

REALIZE YOUR PARTNER WANTS TO FEEL BETTER: There is so much they have to deal with – pain, anger, disappointment, confusion and despair. Their being, their world, is swirling in a black hole of negative feelings. It’s agonizing. They wish it would stop, but they feel powerless to make it go away, which worries them even more. Remember that they can’t help it: Just as they didn’t choose for this to happen, they don’t choose to feel this way. Beyond all the possible feelings described in the section above (and that list may be incomplete in your spouse’s case), even if they don’t understand them, they do recognize that changes are occurring in themselves – and they are frightened by them. As terrible as it is for you to see their ongoing nightmare, it is far worse to live in it. Periodically assure them that you know they will get better, that you are willing to do everything necessary for them to heal and to make your marriage work. Reassure them that you are with them for the duration – no matter how long it takes – and that you intend to spend the rest of your life with them.

HIDE NOTHING, OPEN EVERYTHING: While they’re greatly angered and hurt that you were emotionally and/or sexually involved with another person, they are even more devastated by your secret life, your lies and deception. They feel no trust in you right now – and they’re 100% justified. If ever there was someone in the world they felt they could trust, it was you – until now. Now, they have difficulty believing anything you say. They are driven to check up on everything. Let them. Better still, help them. Overload them with access. The era of “covering your tracks” must end and be supplanted by total and voluntary transparency.

You must dismantle and remove every vestige of secrecy. Offer your spouse the passwords to your email accounts – yes, even the secret one they still don’t know about. Let them bring in the mail. If you receive a letter, card or email from your paramour, let your spouse open it. If you receive a voice or text message on your cell phone, let them retrieve it and delete it. If your friends provided alibis for you, end those friendships. Do not change your phone bill to a less detailed version or delete your browser history. Provide your spouse with your credit card bills, bank account statements, cell phone bills and anything else you think they might wish to check. Immediately tell them if you hear from or accidentally run into your affair partner. Tell them where you are going, when you’ll be home, and be on time. If your plans change, notify them immediately.

The more willing you are to be transparent, the more honesty and openness they see and feel, the more “trust chits” you’ll earn. Replacing your previously secret life with complete openness is the fastest and most effective way to promote trust, even if it feels unfair or uncomfortable. Think of this as the “reverse image” of your affair: Your affair was about you selfishly making yourself feel good. Now, rebuilding trust is about selflessly making your partner feel safe with you – and you were certainly unfair to them. Keep in mind that eventually they will trust you again, but you must earn it and it will take time.

SPEND LOTS TIME WITH THEM: Assume that they want your company at all times. The more time you spend in their sight, the more they will feel a sense of safety, if only for that time. There may be times when you feel they’re a constant, perhaps even an annoying presence. Just remember that they need to be around you – more than ever. If they need time alone, they’ll let you know and you must respect that, too. Knowing where you are and who you are with reduces worry, but expect them to check up on you. Don’t take offence when this happens. Instead, welcome the opportunity: Think of each time – and each success – as receiving a check mark in the “Passed the Test” column. The more check marks you earn, the closer you are to being trusted again.

PHYSICAL CONTACT: They may or may not want to be sexual with you. If not, allow sufficient time for them to get comfortable with the idea of renewed intimacy and let them set the pace. But if so, don’t be discouraged if the sex is not optimum. They’re likely to be low on confidence and may feel self-conscious or inept. They may even act clumsily. This can be offset by lots of simple, soothing physical gestures such as hugging them, stroking them softly and providing kisses. You might try surprising them sexually. Try something new. Choose moments when they don’t expect it – it can feel fresh again. On the other hand, don’t be surprised if their sexual appetite and arousal is unusually heightened as some partners experience what’s called ‘Hysterical Bonding.’ Also be aware that during lovemaking they may suffer intrusive thoughts or mental images of you and your affair partner, so they may suddenly shut down or even burst into tears. Again, apologize for making them feel this way. Express that you choose them – and not your affair partner. Reassure them by emphasizing that they are the only one you truly want.

SHARE YOUR FEELINGS OF GUILT AND SHAME: If you exhibit no shame or guilt for hurting them, they’ll wonder if you’re truly capable of being sensitive, caring or even feeling. They may see you as callous and self-absorbed, and question if it’s really worth another try with you. But if you’re like most people who have badly hurt someone you truly love, then you certainly feel shame and guilt, though verbalizing it may be hard for you. Of course, some people do find it difficult to express these feelings, but try. You’ll find it provides a great sense of relief to share this with your partner. Moreover, do not fail to realize is how vitally important it is for your partner to hear it, to feel it, to see it in your eyes. It’s a building block in the reconstruction of trust and the repair of your marriage. Do not underestimate the power of satisfying their need to know that you are disappointed in yourself. Your opening up about this will help them feel secure again, help them to heal, and help you heal, too.

LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE HAPPY WITH YOUR CHOICE TO RECOMMIT: You probably think this is obvious, but to your betrayed partner, precious little is obvious anymore. They will wonder about this. Do not make them guess, and do not make them ask. Just tell them. If it doesn’t seem to come naturally at first, it may help if every now and then, you ask yourself, “If they had betrayed me this way, would I still be here?” (Most of us would answer, “No,” even if we can’t imagine being in that position.) When people give second chances to others, they really want to know that it’s meaningful to, and appreciated by, the recipient. So, express your thanks. Tell them how grateful you are for the opportunity to repair the damage you’ve done and rebuild your marriage. You’ll be surprised how much this simple, heartfelt act of gratitude will mean to them, and how it helps to re-establish the bond between you.

HERE’S A GREAT TIP: You will find it’s particularly meaningful to them when they’re obviously feeling low, but they’re locked in silence and aren’t expressing it to you. Just imagine… In their moments of unspoken loneliness or despair, you walk up to them, hug them and say, “I just want you to know how grateful I am that you’re giving me a second chance. Thank you so much. I love you more than ever for this. I’ve been feeling so ashamed of what I did and how much pain I caused you. I want you to know that I’ll never do anything to hurt you like this – ever again. I know I broke your heart and it torments me. I want you to know your heart is safe with me again.”

These are beautifully comforting words, particularly when they’re delivered at such a perfect
moment. You can memorize the quote, modify it, or use your own words, whatever is most
comfortable for you. The key is to include, in no particular order, all six of these components:

A statement of gratitude.

An expression of your love.

An acknowledgment of your spouse’s pain.

An admission that you caused their pain.

An expression of your sense of shame.

A promise that it will never happen again

Unfaithful spouses I’ve counselled often report that this most welcome surprise is the best thing they did to lift their partner’s spirits – as well as their own.

SECTION 3 - SO WHAT ARE THE NEXT STAGES, AFTER THEY WORK THROUGH ALL THEIR GRIEF, PAIN AND STRESS?

HOPE: They believe they will get better. They still have good days and bad days, but the good days out balance the bad. Sometimes they can work effectively, enjoy activities and really care
for others.

COMMITMENT: They know they have a choice. Life won’t be the same, but they decide to actively begin building a new life.

SEEKING: They take initiative, renewing their involvement with former friends and activities. They
begin exploring new involvements.

PEACE: They feel able to accept the affair and its repercussions, and face their own future.

LIFE OPENS UP: Life has value and meaning again. They can enjoy, appreciate, and anticipate events. They are willing to let the rest of their life be all it can be. They can more easily seek and find joy.

FORGIVENESS: While the memory will never leave them, the burden they’ve been carrying from your betrayal is lifted. Given what you have done, the pain it caused them and the anguish they lived through, this is the ultimate gift they can bestow. They give it not only to you, but to themselves. Be grateful for this gift – and cherish it always.

Rejoice in your renewed commitment to spend your lives together in happiness. Celebrate it together regularly!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

OP, I'm sure your wife knows better than to say she doesn't see this as a big deal. When she was a SAHM, she was very close to having a physical affair but backed out at the last minute. C'mon, she left the house to go to the rendezvous point before ducking out. 

If she can't recognize how all of the sexually charged talk, sexting and constant communication can lead to sleeping with other men, then you need to explain it in words she can understand.

Ask her which friends of hers are most attracted to you. If she asks why, tell her that if all of this sexting isn't a big deal and that it's all "just talk", then she wouldn't mind if you started sexting with her friends. Tell her there are things about you that you don't wish to discuss with her and that you would prefer to tell these intimate details to another woman (or women). Of course I don't advocate you doing this, but maybe you'll make her understand how painful it is for you. But...if she gets excited about this idea then you will know that she's been unfaithful to you for some time and in ways that you hadn't expected.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> OP, I'm sure your wife knows better than to say she doesn't see this as a big deal. When she was a SAHM, she was very close to having a physical affair but backed out at the last minute. C'mon, she left the house to go to the rendezvous point before ducking out.
> 
> If she can't recognize how all of the sexually charged talk, sexting and constant communication can lead to sleeping with other men, then you need to explain it in words she can understand.
> 
> Ask her which friends of hers are most attracted to you. If she asks why, tell her that if all of this sexting isn't a big deal and that it's all "just talk", then she wouldn't mind if you started sexting with her friends. Tell her there are things about you that you don't wish to discuss with her and that you would prefer to tell these intimate details to another woman (or women). Of course I don't advocate you doing this, but maybe you'll make her understand how painful it is for you. But...if she gets excited about this idea then you will know that she's been unfaithful to you for some time and in ways that you hadn't expected.


Get someone to send you a fake text about your big ++++. Show it to your wife after you "try" to hide it and laugh. If she thinks its cool you know what to do.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Originally posted by Marduk


Member


Join Date: Jul 2010
Posts: 55 What I've Learned in the Past Year - A good news story 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I happened to be thinking today about the past year of my marriage. Everyone on these forums were so instrumental in my being in the great place I am today I thought I would post a note about where I was, where I am, and what I’ve learned.

A year ago my marriage was a mess. After 3 kids my stay at home wife spontaneously decided to start going out with her girlfriends again, including a “girls trip” to Vegas. She started a crazy fitness routine, including marathon running and triathalons. She started leaving me at home with the kids 2-3 evenings a week. A rough summer. I was insecure, controlling, alone, and afraid.

Thanks in part to the folks on this forum, life is much better now. My wife only goes out with her friends maybe once a month, and the last time she did, she came home early, threw her arms around me, and told me she’s so happy she gets to come home to me. She goes to the gym maybe once or twice a week for an hour or so in the early evening. When she does leave on races out of town the whole family will go on a camping trip together so we can be there for her at the finish line. The stress level in the house is much lower, and our happiness and respect for each other is much higher. Are things perfect? No – we still fight, have conflict, and disagree. But they’re shorter-lived, not has hostile, and just plain don’t seem to hurt so much. What’s changed? Me. Here’s what I learned:

1. Let her go. You can fight, hold her back, be controlling… and you’ll just look petty, insecure, and weak. Be cool, act secure, give her a kiss and say “have fun.” If she’s going to cheat or leave, she’s going to cheat or leave. It’s better if it happens sooner rather than later in my book. A marriage is a choice, a decision that’s made one day at a time. You’re in or out. This was really, really hard. But I've learned that nothing lasts forever, life is change. We can grow together or apart. I can't force her to decide to want to be with me.

2. Set boundaries, and then stick to them. I found in my marriage that it wasn’t ok to say “I don’t want you to do that” but it was ok to say “would you be ok with me doing that?” And then hold her to it. 9 times out of 10 the behaviour would go away on its own if I stuck to it. For example: if it was ok for her to be gone 2-3 nights a week so would I. After a couple of weeks she was dying to sit on the couch and watch a movie after we spent the evening with the kids together. Conversely, if it's within your boundaries, be cool with it. I started to let her off the hook for minor annoyances a lot more which cooled the stress levels.

3. Be ok with losing her. Seriously. After one of our last bad fights before things got better, I reconciled myself to thinking this might be it. The end of our marriage and little family. I thought out how things would be living on my own, sharing custody of the kids, etc. And as tough as it would be, made peace with it. It wouldn’t kill me, it wouldn’t kill my kids. Very negative experience and one I’d like to avoid at all costs, but we would survive. This changed my attitude and clinginess significantly… and to be blunt scared the hell out of my wife. Just last month she told me “I think you’d be more ok without me than I’d be without you.” And for our marriage, that balance of neediness works. I think it’s an alpha male thing, not sure but it seems to work.

4. Do my own thing. I’m out at least once or twice a week doing martial arts, yoga, weights, cross-fit, trail running, hanging with buddies… you name it. Gives me perspective and gives my wife time to miss me. And I’m in kick ass shape compared to last year, and now instead of me worrying about my wife getting hit on I’m having to deal with having her be upset because other women check me out when we go out. I’m going on a weekend martial arts training camp… and my wife couldn’t say a word after going to Vegas last year. Another thing: I make sure I either do something fun with the kids when she goes out (she’ll have to decide if it’s more important to miss out on family fun or friend fun) or I have fun while she’s out. Even something stupid like a scotch and cigar in the back yard when the kids go to bed so I can kick back and listen to the complete lack of complaining about the cigar stink. Ahh…

5. Be a father to our children. Not just “quality” time but real time. Conversations, walks in the park, helping with homework, taking them to soccer, etc. all seemed to help big time. Not just with my wife, but with all of us. And I also found my “father voice,” the voice of discipline and reason in the family. My kids listen to me a lot more, not in fear, but they know they have to listen. Now my wife comes to me when the kids don’t listen to her, not the other way around.

6. Get some buddies. Guys need close guy friends to do guy stuff. Complain about their wives. Be stupid and macho. Whatever that means to you, it worked wonders for me.

7. Fight different. Walk away rather than blow up. Mean what you say and stand up to it. For example, if I threaten that if she keeps doing x that means I'll do y, then I bloody well do y if she does x. This had two effects: I thought about what I said more, and so did my wife. I think my wife has a need to be able to hold me at my word, even if that’s a bad thing. Not sure why. Using few words in a fight, slowly and quietly while looking her directly in the eye seems to also work. Once it’s said, don’t repeat it. It is what it is.

8. Act from a place of strength. I don’t think my wife wants a weakling. She may say that she’ll want me to be more intimate, vulnerable, etc… I think that’s actually BS. Or at least that she doesn’t mean weak or actually vulnerable. If you have flaws or weaknesses either accept it and move on or fix it. I don’t let my wife try to fix my flaws any more. If she brings something up and tries to fix it I’ll ask her to mind her own business (gently). Not a behaviour that impacts her, those I’ll always try to listen to her on. But I don't let her judge me or try to live up to her expectations any more. I define myself, I don't let her do that for me.

9. Be decisive. Again I think this is an alpha male thing. Make plans. I planned a few date nights, and didn’t ask what she wanted to do. Instead I planned stuff I thought might be fun for us, and asked if she was having a good time. She was, especially if it was stuff she didn’t normally like to do (one time we went to a tattoo expo – I have one small tattoo and she has none – but got us out of our element and we had a blast!) Now if she asks me “what do you want to do” I answer with what I want. Works in bed too – I just made sure she felt comfortable in saying “no.” Don’t bully, be decisive and adaptable.

10. Know what I want from life. This is hard in today’s world. I had to pull my head out of my ass and figure out that I don’t want to sit on the couch every night and watch TV. So now I don’t. At least not every night.

11. Do more macho stuff. Fix something around the house. Dig a big hole in the back yard and plant a tree. Fixing her car, for example, seemed to turn a light bulb on in my wife’s head that reminded me that I’m a man and not one of her girlfriends.

So that’s my list. Hope it helps some of the guys out there. Your mileage may vary, and my marriage may still fail, but I’m in a much better spot in the past year than I have been in a long, long time.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

@OP,

Something seriously wrong in your marriage, Sorry.

Why is she seeking somebody? Just to push buttons? WTH?

You said she is SAHM, and later you say she found some co-worker. Not clear.

Married for 20 years, 3 kids. How could this happen?

Are you there, OP?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If you really want to hit it home with regards to the damage she cause, then simply let her know that since the trust level is so low that 1) she goes and takes an STD test for your own healthy, 2) takes a polygraph for your emotional well being, 3) so goes and sees a shrink for her own emotional health.

These tactics should get her thinking about the damage while getting swabed for a sexual desease.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

dogman said:


> Well...isn't it funny how when someone decides they want to have an affair they turn their spouse into a monster and convince the Affair partner that their situation is special.
> 
> Once someone decides to have an affair their spouse can do nothing right....and you believe it. Ha!


No doubt, did you guys know I was PSYCHO? Heck, me either! :rofl:

Thats what WH's OWxH told me she had said about me. She doesnt know me how can she know Im psycho!?


----------



## cyc0005 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank You all for the responses. I am not sure of all the abbreviations yet SAHM?.
I am the Husband. Yes first time was online (almost physical according to her). The second was with a co-worker (which has me concerned because it is closer and more personal), I think I just got it: she, beginning of this year, started working again to contribute to the family income and get out a little. She said she always felt less than me because she does not contribute finically; I remind her that she raises our kids and that is more important and rewarding than anything I could ever do or accomplish at my work.

20 years and 3 kids - It wasn't always like this; this started a little more than 3 quarters of the way into the marriage.

Everybody says that I am a good guy (even her). I have always left myself available and open to her. I have always told her she could share anything with me and have shared, I feel, everything with her. I feel that when she shares she holds back. 

Sexually I am adventurous (I think that is what attracted her to me; and no I have not slowed down, I am always after her ONLY HER!).

She has mad me out to be the "bad guy". She sat down with me on occasion and said I need a friend to talk to. When I give my input or advice she lashes out and says "that is not how a friend would act!", brings up my past (which is a very short list, only one other person on it). So I understand how she pushed me away to make it "alright" in her mind.

What I dont understand is why she wants to keep me around? Just to be a punching bag? I giver her outs; tell her I will still take care of her (at least until the kids leave the nest), I will be there for the kids, pay the bills, etc.; but I just dont want to be around her because of the infidelity.

It has jaded me and made me suspicious of every move she makes.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

> I am in an EA with a married woman but because of the way she is mistreated, I have absolutely no guilt over our EA.


Of coooouuurrrrse she is. I mean, she wouldn't want you to think less of her by stepping out on her husband if he was treating her right now, would she? If she was just bored and needed a little excitement? And because of this new excitement and puppy love, her husbands faults suddenly become hyper-amplified?

Did it go something like this?



> They first start catching up, and it's all "How you been doing? What have you been up to?"
> 
> Then it would have morphed into talk about:
> 
> ...


Guys (or women) who find their new "perfect, it was destiny, soul mates" via an affair deserve exactly what is coming to them later in this new "perfect" relationship when that person AGAIN cheats, but this time it's ON THEM. And oh buddy, it's coming....

Cheaters cheat, and justify it any way they can (usually by attacking and blaming the betrayed spouse, who, oddly enough, they ALWAYS seem to try to keep or go back to once busted). People with self respect, self confidence and morals LEAVE a bad marriage or a bad person. Which one is she?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

As long as they work together they will continue to "talk" and comfort each other. 

But the problem is deeper than that. Unless and until she fully invests in the marriage she will find other willing men to form friendships. This is a deep rooted problem.

You both need counseling if your marriage is to suceed. Counseling must
result in full disclousure of her activities outside the marriage. 

At present she is getting security - financial and emtional from you while she behaves essentially as a carefree single woman. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Summer4744 (Oct 15, 2012)

Cyc. This is standard behavior for women. If you could have your cake and eat it too why wouldn't you?

I'm not sure how old your wife is, but the truth is that a womens sense of worth is often tied directly to her beauty. And as she gets older her beauty will fade. 

She would love to parade herself around a group of men and satisfy her need to have fun and get attention while she still can. But she knows she needs someone like you, a nice guy, who will still be there for her as she gets older and her beauty fades.

Dont be a chump!

Given her history you have every right to be angry and have your demands met. If she still hasn't come to terms with her actions give her a hard 180 and quit being such a nice guy.

The reality of it is that as long as she sees you as a security blanket who will always be there she will be tempted to take advantage of you. If you are serious about saving the marriage show some self respect and don't give her that option.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The reason she keeps you around is most of her boytoys can bearly take care of them selve much less her and the kids.

Or

These guys are already in a marriage or relationship and only want one thing from her.

Or

You letting her get away with alot of crap and why would she want to lose that. Heaven for bid she get into real relationship were the new guy won't tolorate her crap. She has you trained why give up a good thing.


Simply put she has not found the right man to replace you...but she's trying!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

the guy said:


> The reason she keeps you around is most of her boytoys can bearly take care of them selve much less her and the kids.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


the guy, OP is married for 20 years, 3 kids!


----------



## cyc0005 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank You Everybody!!!

All of you have been extremely helpful in making make sense of things and being able to set boundaries (and what boundaries to set).

I have new insight and direction...

God Bless You All.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

AngryandUsed said:


> the guy, OP is married for 20 years, 3 kids!


I was just giving my perspective on OP question to why she hasn't bailed...nothing more or nothing less.

Yes there is history and assets, hell she may still love him, and is just broken.

Only OP knows how accurate I am with regard to who these OM are. Hell maybe they are all older single men and would make a great suger daddies....I'm just a guy with a cheating wife! Don't listen to me


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Short Answer: YES it's cheating

Proof: 1) she hid it from you. 2) if you did it she would be calling you a cheater

other details: So if guy #1 had shown up on time, she would have slept him. - remember that.

---

Here's the longer version. Anytime you seek out sexual stimulation from a person who isn't you SO, it's cheating. Anytime you give sexual stimulation from a person that's not your SO, it's cheating. 

I don't count porn pics/movies cheating because it doesn't really involve another person. Meaning there is no living body responding back.

The fact that she's willing to engage in sex talk and texting with OM is a very very clear sign she's out on the hunt for a eventual PA. In fact I would be shocked that she hasn't had one already.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Benevolence said:


> *I am in an EA with a married woman but because of the way she is mistreated, I have absolutely no guilt over our EA.*


And you know for a fact that she really is being mistreated? Not being fed a line, are you? Lied to?


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

Cyc, in answer to your question, yes, it is cheating. Does she love you? Maybe, on some level. Why does she want you to stay? Well, human nature is that we stay with what's familiar. Right now she has stability and security. You need to shake that up. Read up on the 180, prepare yourself mentally and financially to leave this marriage. If she sees the light, and changes course, you may be able to save the marriage. If not, bid her bon voyage, and get on with your own life.


----------



## cyc0005 (Nov 9, 2012)

UPDATE:
We have decided to try to work things out.
I gave her two options since the EA was at her work place I told her you can stay here and we can work on our marriage or you can go in for your shift and when you get home you will find me gone!

She (reluctantly) chose to stay home.

I took her phone away explained what needed to be done to regain my trust and restore/repair our marriage (i.e. no contact letter. quitting the job)

We called upon our church to speak with Msgr.. We needed advice on how to proceed. Told our story to him and at the end he asked what she wanted to do (as I have been asking the whole time) ... she was still unsure and did not sound completely committed. She then asked if it was right of me to take her cell phone and quit her job. The response was something like if they cause temptation then perhaps it is the correct course of action. (Thank You God!!!)

Do you think we are on the right track?
Is the "no contact" letter necessary (even if she does not work with OM anymore?)(I can see the psychological benefits)
How well does the "no contact" letter work?
Any other suggestions as to how to proceed?

Again thanks for all the help everybody.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

cyc0005 said:


> UPDATE:
> We have decided to try to work things out.
> I gave her two options since the EA was at her work place I told her you can stay here and we can work on our marriage or you can go in for your shift and when you get home you will find me gone!
> 
> ...


You are off to the right start Cyc.

But your wife has to be a willing partner in reconciliation. Remember that.

Have you read the guide No More Mr Nice Guy? You should read it.

I am sure others will chime in with more ideas.

But put the boundaries in stone. Set consequences for your wife if those boundaries are broken. Make sure she understands and agrees with them.

She needs to buy into this plan to make it work.

Good Luck


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Tell her to get online and seek advice on how to repair a marriage after an workplace EA. The steps. She needs to see on her own your demands are pretty standard, very reasonable. She will get some insight on how other waywards did it. Ask her to search for templates for the NC letter. Tell her if the marriage is to survive both participation is needed.

Demands:
NC letter
Complete transparence
Quitting the job
Disclosure at your satisfaction

Then you can watch whether she's owning her sh1t, coming out of the fog, plugging back, showing empathy...
Then you can join her to adress whatever issues the marriage had (always have, right?) and start rebuilding it up this time with the awareness of what happened and with a plan to make it better.

Not just friends, by Shirley Glass is a must read for both of you.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Follow the advise you are being given here, its been proven time and again, you are on the right track!


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

cyc0005 said:


> Told our story to him and at the end he asked what she wanted to do (as I have been asking the whole time) ... she was still unsure and did not sound completely committed. She then asked if it was right of me to take her cell phone and quit her job.


 Her being unsure, and trying to get her cell phone and job back shows that she is not committed to you or remorseful for her cheating. Sorry to say this, but without commitment or remorse your reconciliation will most likely fail. To be brutal, she is only doing what you force her to do because she needs your paycheck. It is not over between her and the other man (OM). She will be taking it underground. 

Sorry that you are here. You sound like a decent person in a bad situation not of your making. Be well and good luck.


----------



## Madman1 (Oct 24, 2012)

She is a seiral cheater, and a cake eater, she is in it for the thrill not to replace you right now, maybe if she finds the right guy.

She will probably never change. Do you want to be her husband and her prison warden? Did you take a vow to forsake all others, to love, honor, and keep her from cheating?

She does not sound remorseful at all.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Benevolence said:


> I am in an EA with a married woman but because of the way she is mistreated, I have absolutely no guilt over our EA.
> 
> So I ask you if you have done something to chase your wife away? Can she confide in you if needed?
> 
> ...


No excuse for cheating dude. If she is mistreated she needs to divorce. 

Affairs are 100% on those having the affair. They choose to cheat. Realize I was in an EA myself. It is wrong. So stop blaming the victim here.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I think there is an example of a NC letter in the newbies link. Definitely have her write one. It will show you whether she is really on board. Watch her closely as she writes it. It sould also warn him that any contact is unwanted and she will file legal charges against him if he does contact her. This helps keep him from continuing to go after her.


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

To the OP - Happy to hear she is willing to work at maintaining your marriage.

I am not trying to high-jack this thread, so I apologize in advance to the OP. 

To the judgmental folk.....



daisygirl 41 said:


> Benevolence
> Do NOT blame the BS for the A. As that is what you are doing. All cheaters sprout their garbage to the AP!
> Have you got proof that your AP is being treated badly by her H?
> That's exactly what my Hs AP told him, and guess what? It was a load of baloney!
> ...





dogman said:


> Well...isn't it funny how when someone decides they want to have an affair they turn their spouse into a monster and convince the Affair partner that their situation is special.
> 
> Once someone decides to have an affair their spouse can do nothing right....and you believe it. Ha!





donny64 said:


> Of coooouuurrrrse she is. I mean, she wouldn't want you to think less of her by stepping out on her husband if he was treating her right now, would she? If she was just bored and needed a little excitement? And because of this new excitement and puppy love, her husbands faults suddenly become hyper-amplified?
> 
> Did it go something like this?
> 
> ...





MattMatt said:


> And you know for a fact that she really is being mistreated? Not being fed a line, are you? Lied to?



I am not blaming the OP for anything but there are always two sides to every story. People are not mind readers, his wife may feel rejected or unappreciated, who knows.... constant communication is key.

I met my EA on a Q & A site, an EA was the furthest from either of our minds. I knew she was married but had no idea how bad it was until much later. She is married to a narcissistic control freak, I was in a relationship with one so maybe that was our commonality. 

After developing a bond with her, I went over her posts that date back a few years before we started talking. Her marriage was loveless and abusive long before I arrived, I am not that naive to think she is my "soul-mate" or "we were meant to be"

She has become an insecure recluse. Her husband controls every aspect of their marriage, she lives in fear... she is just as afraid to get out as she is afraid to stay. I merely offer my opinion and try to be there for her when nobody else has or will.

Yes she has tried marriage counseling but her husband refused so she ended up going alone. The counselor basically told her, there is nothing we can do for you. 

Due to her husbands entitlement, they are in financial ruin, her children are just as entitled. She walks on eggshells and has become physically sick because of the constant conflict. 

BTW I do not think she is some heavenly being that can do no wrong, I have told her (maybe even too harshly at times) that she is just as much to blame as her husband, silence is consent. 

Anyway, I do not see anything wrong with being her support team.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Benevolence said:


> To the OP - Happy to hear she is willing to work at maintaining your marriage.
> 
> I am not trying to high-jack this thread, so I apologize in advance to the OP.
> 
> ...


So she says, and you buy it.

She's married leave her alone...it's that simple.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

An example you gave, how when she wanted to talk to you and then would blow up at you: Women and men communicate differently. Women want to vent emnotionally, men want to help them "fix" it. This can piss them off. My wife thinks this should be obvious so now, unless she asks a specific question, I just let her talk it out. Find some books about talking to your wife.

His Needs Her Needs for you both and the misnamed book Married Man Sex Life for you alone. Read MMSL as fast as you can, download it and order the book.


----------



## cyc0005 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah...I think I finally figured that out. 

Thanks for the book ideas...I will look into them.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

Just an old school guy here. What I'm about to say is by no means always true. Some people are simply natural born cheaters. But way back in high school we used to say, "Women need a good reason to cheat, men just need a place".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good ol Gert...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

